# Kindle 3G keeps rebooting



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I had this problem where it keeps rebooting. Like every 3-5 minutes. I called Customer service. They recommended  trying to reset factory defaults. did that, no improvement. They sent me another KG3 yesterday. Same thing is happening with it. Only worse.
Any suggestions before I call them again. I really enjoy my Kindle but this is getting ridiculous.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What cover are you using?  Believe it or not, some folks who used the stock Amazon cover -- where the device hooks in on a couple of hinge sort of things -- have found that cover sometimes seems to cause this problem.  They report the reboots happening with some frequency when the Kindle is in the cover and not at all if they use it with a different cover or no cover at all.  I haven't personally had any trouble with my Amazon cover but there have been enough reports that it would certainly be prudent to experiment a bit and see if that's where the problem lies.


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I am not using any cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KezarKid, sorry you're having this problem.  Do you have a lot of books you've downloaded onto it?

Betsy


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Betsy:  no


I do have special offers. I'll try turning that off and see what happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kezarkid said:


> Betsy: no
> 
> I do have special offers. I'll try turning that off and see what happens.


Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 26, 2010)

When you said "reset to factory defaults" I assume you mean deregistering and reregistering it? I had the same problem and this fixed it. 

Otherwise, tthis started for me when I dropped my Kindle so I guess maybe something has been dislodged ( ) in which case in desperation you could shake your Kindle a bit and see what happens.

But, I am just some random doofus.... so don't blame me if it doesn't work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

monkeyboy said:


> When you said "reset to factory defaults" I assume you mean deregistering and reregistering it? I had the same problem and this fixed it.


No, that's a different thing. Sometimes, for whatever reason, when you de-register it and then re-register it, that fixes the connection between the device and Amazon. It's a good thing to try if your content isn't showing up properly. It won't remove any content on the device, however.

A factory reset returns it to the condition it was in when you first received it. . . no books, default font size and all.

Usually, before a factory reset you can do a restart -- either via hardware or software. That's like rebooting the device . . . your content will still be there but it'll clear out any random bits and bytes that might be causing problems.



> Otherwise, tthis started for me when I dropped my Kindle so I guess maybe something has been dislodged ( ) in which case in desperation you could shake your Kindle a bit and see what happens.
> 
> But, I am just some random doofus.... so don't blame me if it doesn't work.


Dropping a kindle could cause a problem with rebooting as it might make for a short somewhere inside. I wouldn't recommend shaking or dropping it again to try to fix it, however!


----------

